# Kayak buying tips please



## jdaehler (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a former "fisherman" who now only hits the water on vacation. I've been living in columbus for four years now (coming from Scioto County) and haven't fished yet. I want to get back into it but would like to get a kayak. I was wondering if anyone could lead me in the right direction. I would like it to be fairly inexpensive due to it being my first yak but I'd also like to have the ability to rig it up with some toys. Speed doesn't matter much to me but I would like to be able to stand up on it. Any tips from the pros? I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts. Also, anyone interested in a new fishing buddy, let me know. I'm ready to dive in head first so I know what's going on by the time it gets warm.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

This is irrelevant to the post, but what water to do you close to? What would you like to fish for? River, creek or lake? I guess these will help with the style of kayak you need. I'm no pro, and have the cheapest kayak ever made, but I've been using it on Hoover for the past 3 years slaying crappie. I can't stand in mine, therefore making it harder to cast, but I still do alright.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's helpful to provide the following additional information. 

What type of water river/creek - or - lakes/reservoir do you fish most?

What's the price range you are looking to be in? 

How important is it that you can stand up in it? 

What weight capacity do you think you'll need (ie. are you a bigger guy/tall)?

Preference on SOT or Sit in Kayak? Are you open to either?

I think those are some of the basic questions that can help folks steer you in some sort of direction. Also, if you haven't already search this topic in the OGF forums.


----------



## jdaehler (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. My lack of knowledge is showing in amateur questions. I usually fished the lakes and ponds in southern ohio but wouldn't mind being able to take to the stream/river. I'm a 6'1" around 215lbs. The ability to stand up is something that sounds like a nice option but I'd like to see how important it is to others fishing out of a yak. My budget would probably be under $700 (just a kayak). I just don't think I'm worthy of anything expensive since I've never castes from a kayak before.


----------



## jdaehler (Mar 14, 2014)

Also, I like the idea of a SOT but that's just because my research has led to that


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson Coosa or Cuda for a SOT with standing options. Also Ascend from Bass Pro are nice and also allow standing and are a little cheaper. If you want to try my Cuda I am in the Dayton area. Don't rush. Lots of people here may offer to let you try one out. But as I said, I have one you can come down and try out. They say mine is for big water but I had it on the LMR Saturday. Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

If you change your price range at all you will love the predator MX or 13. Amazingly comfortable and a breeze to stand on


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jdeahler,
An Old Town Vapor is a good starter kayak and at Dunhams Sports they run around $300. The Vapor is a good all around kayak for both rivers and lakes, it's light weight (45#) and can be decorated with all the toys.

I purchased a pair of them and gave one to my brother. He still has his and I switched to a Perception America 11.0.

Here's the Vapor:



Here's the Perception:



As you can tell, I prefer the sit in kayaks, due to my extended seasons of fishing. I fish earlier and later than most and I don't get as wet or as cold as I would in a sit on top kayak.

Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Streamstalker is on the money. When you add "stand to fish" to your criteria, that's where you start going over the $1,000 mark in price.
The Cruise, IMO, is the best SOT kayak that you can stand and fish in, for the price.
It comes in 10 foot and 12 foot models. At 215 lbs, you'd probably be on the cusp for either length. I think the 10 footer would be a perfect "lake and river" boat at that length and hull shape.
Columbus Kayak has both lengths I believe. And Bret will let you test drive it first.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you can afford it, don't settle for something mid-range just because you've never fished from a kayak before. I picked up a field and stream eagle talon 12 two years ago and wanted to upgrade halfway through my second season. I also fish well into fall on my SOT but, I wear waders to keep me warm and dry. In early spring, I'm usually fishing the walleye run up here and not a lot of time is spent in the kayak until May. Keep doing your research, look at old posts on OGF (this subject comes up a lot) and try a few boats out if you can. As far as standing goes, jackson, wilderness, native, ascend and old town all have models designed to let you stand. With practice , one can even stand in my eagle talon, I'm no good at it but, it can be done.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought I'd better mention this, before it's too late. Whatever you purchase, make sure it's a roto-molded kayak and not one of the "egg shell" look alikes.

Kayaks to stay way from: Water Quest, Sun Dolphin, KL Industries and Pelican. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> jdeahler,
> An Old Town Vapor is a good starter kayak and at Dunhams Sports they run around $300. The Vapor is a good all around kayak for both rivers and lakes, it's light weight (45#) and can be decorated with all the toys.


The Vapor was my first and still is my favorite to paddle. I fish from it in the winter.












streamstalker said:


> Look for a 2013 Jackson Cruise. I see a few places on line have them for $764.


I bought the Cruise 12 last July. I've never been in it but my son loves it and won't go back to the Ascend.


----------



## jdaehler (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has replied! I really appreciate it. I know I still have a lot to think about. That Old Town Vapor doesn't seem like a bad option. I am new to OGF and the Columbus fishing scene and still have much to learn. You gotta start somewhere!


----------



## mep21 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll also recommend the Vapor. I bought a Vapor 12xt a few years ago as my first boat and I haven't regretted it one bit! Durable, stable, and affordable. Plus, as others have mentioned, having a sit in really can extend your fishing season. Also, the opening on this kayak is quite large for a sit in so it doesn't feel as constricting as some other kayaks I have paddled.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Sit in kayaks will let you get the most out of them since you can take out after ice off and fish until ice starts.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Even if the kayak you buy is a cheap starter for $200-$400 you can outfit it with pole holders in the front and flush mount pole holders in the back for around $50 or so depending on where you get it and an hour or so of your time.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

In your spot I would look at the Jackson cruise or the Bas pro ascend fs12t.

Cruise is from a quality maker. Should handle well in the water and it is light which is golden to some of us. Not exactly designed for fishing but it is a quality platform to add fishing accessories to. 

The fs12T is heavy and probably slower but the hull and top have been redesighed for standing and fishing. At $550 it is the cheapest kayak by far that has elevated seating and designed to stand. 

Elevated seating and the ability to stand is what separates $1000+ kayaks from everything else. These are about your only two options to have those features for less.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

All Sport FUNdamentals said:


> Sit in kayaks will let you get the most out of them since you can take out after ice off and fish until ice starts.


Why is that? I have both and feel a little safer in a sot in the colder months. If something were to happen and I would flip it is easier to recover in my sot. I can see how a sit in May break a little wind and be a little warmer?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> Why is that? I have both and feel a little safer in a sot in the colder months. If something were to happen and I would flip it is easier to recover in my sot. I can see how a sit in May break a little wind and be a little warmer?


I'm with you lotaluck, if you dress appropriately for the weather, you can stay warm and dry with no issues on a SOT.
As far as the ascend fs12t, I have no personal experience with one but, I've heard the plastic is quite thin. I suppose that's one reason it's about half the price of a Jackson, though. Still decent yaks for the money though.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't get that either. I don't think it's sound purchase advice.

As far as the Vapor, no one wants to hear their baby's ugly....but yuck! One of my least favorite boats out there. I wrap sandwiches in thicker plastic. And both the top of boat and bottom of boat are designed poorly. 
I could expand, but I think most are familiar with my rant on the Vapor.
It certainly doesn't fit the criteria that the OP is looking for very well. Except that it is technically a kayak, and it's cheap.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Well everyone certainly has their own beloved kayaks  Its funny how we see this question posted once every month or so and everyone always chimes in, listing the kayaks they own- which is GREAT because that means we are all getting the most out of our investments and we are loving the sport. Bottom line, as long as the kayak works for you, I don't think it really matters if someone else isn't a fan. I've had kayaks I hated and kayaks I loved. Someone else might have a completely different take than I do on the exact same vessels.

What you are looking for is a SOT standing kayak in the $700 range. From people who have had Cruises, I have only heard good things. I don't know how great they are for standing, but i'm sure they aren't too bad. 

You are going to start seeing some of the older year models and used kayaks come on sale if you haven't already. I picked up a new 2013 Coosa for $950 and I love it. Talk about a standing kayak. This winter that's all I did in it on the rivers around here. I wore some nice thick waders and I would wade/kayak down the rivers without any issues. I also own a Cuda 14 and I must say, the Coosa kicks that crap out of it stability-wise for standing.

So, you will probably want a SOT if you're standing. And you want to do some hard research on the best kayaks for standing, which will all run you around $1k, unless you find a steal somewhere used. Paddle it first and stand in it to see if it fits your liking, and make sure you don't buy something you wont be happy with in 1 or 2 years. With fishing, i've found that if I buy something because it was cheaper, I always end up regretting it and/or selling it to buy the "thing" I really wanted in the first place.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

don't overlook the wilderness systems Ride. Excellent boat. Doesn't fly but tracks well and is very very stable. I have a WS Tarpon 120 I'm a little to big for it. Bought it for dad for a fishing partner.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

I will follow this thread as I have been looking for a kayak as well. 

I'm a big guy, 6'3 300lbs. I will be using this as a fishing kayak and would like an SOT style. I'm a complete novice when it comes to kayaks, so I will not be using it in extreme conditions and stability is very important. I plan to use it for floats in the river, but would also like to be able to use in some local quarries and lakes/reservoirs (Hoover/Griggs) as well. As far as price, I figure about $1000 to $1200.

I've looked at the Sea Eagle 385ft inflatable kayak. Seems to have great reviews, is rated at 685lbs and would give me room to bring my son along.

Anyway hope to continue to read and learn.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Look into a Big Rig. They are 36'' wide I believe. Talk about a stable platform.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Only other worthy kayak beside the Big Rig is the Feelfree Mokens in 12.5 & 14.

You will not go wrong with either of these 2.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Northern1 said:


> Look into a Big Rig. They are 36'' wide I believe. Talk about a stable platform.



NightOwl,,, lol, I too am a TAD on the large side, & I've been 'looking' & learning since early last fall.
The 'BIG RIG' or the Nucanoe Frontier is where I think I need to go too.?
I've had an aluminum (sit-on-top) Sportspal canoe my whole life, but now I need something that's just as stable with a 600# cap, but SALTWATER SAFE.
Check the specs on a 14' Sportspal square back. Around 500#+ and I bought my first one at a garage sale for $350 

You MUST check-out all of the Big rig, Nucanoe & Sportspal 'stability' videos on Youtube.

My favorite Youtube YAK 'Searches',,,, McGiver 'rig'n-it'! 
Doug Jeffries, 49 videos.
ReXDeLReY, 71 videos.
And the most laid-back guy around;
Zoffinger! 182

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zyR8OmJIBM[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMQeVZ5bpwM[/ame]


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

I love, love the idea of one of these big man kayak's. However, I think that I will still end up with the inflatable 385FTG or 465FT to start off with. The reason would be that it would allow me to take my children and wife with me. It is also much easier to transport and at this time I do not have a need for highly maneuverable kayak, for the type of fishing I will be doing.

Having said that, I'm sure that after a small amount of time on the water I will immediately have a need for a solo big man kayak. That will allow me to be maneuverable and handle increasing situations with ease. I think this will give me the best of both worlds. The nice thing about the Sea Eagle inflatable kayak is that it has a 180 day trial period, with a full 100% refund. This will allow me to see if it will work for my family needs.

I really like the Big Rig, as well as the FeelFree12.5. I have also researched a little bit on the Old Town Predator 13. I bet by spring 2015 I will be the proud owner of a solo hardbody kayak and the inflatable kayak.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Doboy said:


> You MUST check-out all of the Big rig, Nucanoe & Sportspal 'stability' videos on Youtube.
> 
> My favorite Youtube YAK 'Searches',,,, McGiver 'rig'n-it'!
> Doug Jeffries, 49 videos.
> ...



I have the Nucanoe Frontier 12' and right out of the box It has many options. But the price shook most at 1179.00 just the yak. But I love mine, although its very heavy it hauls more than the 650 lbs rating. I know for a fact I push it last year alot and it came back for more.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Jackson Kayak. You just can't go wrong with their fishing series, as long as you've got the cash. You're a relatively big guy, so a BigRig or BigTuna would suit you nicely. Down fall to these boats is they are heavy and don't excel in rivers, but they make up for it in stability and space. The Coosa and Cuda are also excellent choices depending on what exactly you want to do with your yak. I'm not a big strong man and I can hoist my Tuna onto the top of my subaru without an issue. Just had to use some brains to come up with a method for doing so. There are also some essential accessories that enable me to do this. You'd probably be just fine in a smaller platform, spend less, and do less heavy lifting; you just won't have the same stability and all the bells and whistles. You just gotta take a look at your budget, how you plan on fishing, and what your options are for transport and storage. Make your decision from there. When considering your budget factor in transport, storage, and accessories as these things add up. Whatever you do, buy a quality paddle.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Going back and reading I see that the boats I recommended are out of your budget. Don't think you are not "worthy" to buy a nice boat as these things last for years and the right boat can totally change your experience on the water. However, the boats I recommended are more than double your budget and that's excluding accessories. There's still some good info to consider in my post though, apply this knowledge to lower cost boats. As far as how important standing up is. Well, I love it and its very easy in a stable SOT. Though, I don't do it enough to make it a main selling point for me. I stand up mainly when I'm sight fishing and casting for bass. I also do it to stretch quite a bit. It's pretty windy in Ohio and standing up will cause you to move out of your target zone quickly. The stability comes in handy for other things though.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

fishing on credit said:


> don't overlook the wilderness systems Ride. Excellent boat. Doesn't fly but tracks well and is very very stable. I have a WS Tarpon 120 I'm a little to big for it. Bought it for dad for a fishing partner.


WS makes great yaks too, the Tarpon 10 is closer to his budget but I don't know how well it will do trying to stand up in it. Nice choice for his plans.



Bubbagon said:


> I could expand, but I think most are familiar with my rant on the Vapor.
> It certainly doesn't fit the criteria that the OP is looking for very well.


Haters gonna hate!  The only criteria it doesn't fit for the OP is standing. I've never tried it in mine and I'm not going to, but I still prefer paddling it over the Ascend or my two JK products. A good inexpensive intro yak, I'll not resell this one.



lotaluck said:


> Why is that?


In the winter I fish in neoprene chest waders and stay warmer in my SIK than I do on my SOT. Keeps most of my body out of the wind, I can tell a difference.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned "Ocean Kayaks" ???? Great boat, very stable and fast. You can stand...just check out Kayak Kevin on you tube doing a promo on the Trident series. Only thing is...no elevated seating


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Unless there has been a design change Ocean Kayaks are 'wet butt' kayaks, the Prowler excluded. 

Wilderness Systems was too until they changed to the higher seat a few years back.


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

I think the Wilderness Systems Ride 135 is one of the best sot, stand up capable, fishing kayaks on the market. 

I have two and am willing to sell one for $850. You will not find another new, high end kayak near this cost. Do your research and demo anything BEFORE you buy. 

Here is a pic of my Ride. The only con is that I don't have rear rod holders yet. I like starting with a blank slate and then adding what I want.


----------



## BigTone (Jan 8, 2014)

NoireOwl you should check out a Ride 135. It has a 500lb weight capacity. I am 6'2" and 250lbs. In an extremely comfortable riding and standing. Although standing take some getting use to in any kayak.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd research all of them! There are a ton of awesome yaks available today! This site is like a Jackson fan club and a lot of people will tell you to get a Jackson but honestly I think there are better yaks out than what Jackson offers but that's my opinion. Jackson does make a nice yak and you may decide that is exactly what you want but Id highly suggest bouncing all over the internet looking into ALL options. My next yak is probably going to be a Native Ultimate or Slayer with the propel drive. Seems like something new hits the market every week in the world of kayak fishing so I'd investigate all of them!


----------

